# 3. Bullau Bike Marathon 20/21 August 2011



## guenes (5. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte Euch mal auf diesem Weg einen ganz besonderen Marathon im Herzen des südlichen Odenwaldes an`s Herz legen.

3. Bullau Bike Marathon
20/21 August 2011

Eine geniale Strecke und eine absolut professionelle Organisation.

Schaut doch einfach mal auf die Homepage

www.bullau-bike.de


----------



## RedOrbiter (5. April 2011)

@guenes
Bitte keine crosspostings! > Forenregeln

cu RO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

